# phpMyAdmin



## MarcusD (20. Jul 2004)

Gibt es für Tomcat auch sowas wie einen phpMyAdmin oder ein Programm (nicht unbedingt webbasiert), mit dem man eine MySQL-Datenbank editieren kann, das eine ähnlich Funktionalität bietet wie der phpMyAdmin???


----------



## nollario (20. Jul 2004)

MySql Clients gibt es wie Sand am Meer... Ob es eine web anwendung oder servlet lösung gibt....mmh. keine ahnung


----------



## DP (20. Jul 2004)

zur not würde ich einen apache aufsetzen und dort den phpmyadmin installen...


----------



## franzi (1. Jun 2007)

Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einer "JAVA"/Jsp Alternative von phpmyadmin und hab auf sourceforge folgendes gefunden:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/jspmyadmin/

lg franzi


----------



## DP (2. Jun 2007)

franzi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einer "JAVA"/Jsp Alternative von phpmyadmin und hab auf sourceforge folgendes gefunden:
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jspmyadmin/
> 
> lg franzi



cool. danke! :toll:


----------

